# WHich movie star have you seen in the most movies?



## Victor (Mar 11, 2015)

I have seen Sean Connery in more movies than anyone else.

In second place is Woody Allen, Dustin Hoffman, etc.

I have seen more. Rita Hayworth movies than any actress, (20)
second is Doris Day


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 11, 2015)

I've never counted but I'd say Julia Roberts, Harrison Ford, Jack Nicholson, Gregory Peck, Sandra Bullock, Kevin Spacey.  I'm forgetting dozens.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm not a great film fan, but off the top of my head..films that star Rod Steiger are always ones I'm willing to watch, so probably him..


----------



## avrp (Mar 11, 2015)

Jack Nicholson, Bette Davis, Ingrid Bergman, Sandra Bullock, Huge Grant, Drew Barrymore....just to name a few


----------



## AprilT (Mar 11, 2015)

Good grief, I haven't any idea, especially if I reach back in time.  I could say Doris Day, Elvis, Bette Davis, Abbott & Costello Sidney Poitier to Brad Pitt, Fondas, Denzel Washington, Deniro, Pacino, Ben Kingsley, Sigourney Weaver, to name a few.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 11, 2015)

I love the Brits:  Anthony Hopkins, Helen Mirren, Judi Dench to name a few.  They're so talented they can make a bad movie good or an average movie excellent.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 11, 2015)

I maybe wrong but it seems to me one would see more of certain actors if they looked for their films.  Also the type of film you are most likely to watch.  Example:  Stallone, action films, Steve Martin, Chevy Chase, comedy.  PS I never watch action films, I think they are a waste of time.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 11, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I love the Brits:  Anthony Hopkins, Helen Mirren, Judi Dench to name a few.  They're so talented they can make a bad movie good or an average movie excellent.



Oh yes, I'd have to say those 3 as well.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 11, 2015)

BTW,  back in the Hollywood Golden days there was a difference between "actors" and "Stars".  Reagan was an actor (later in life too} and Greg Peck was a star.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 11, 2015)

I'd have to say the actors I've seen credited in _every_ movie I've ever watched are Key Grip and Best Boy. I've never seen their faces but they must be in there somewhere ...


----------



## Cookie (Mar 11, 2015)

Too numerous to figure out -  if I like a certain actor in a film, I'll check online for other movies they were in and try to find them on netflix -- there are French film actors I particularly like as well as American and English.  I've enjoyed many different types of movies since I was a kid and still do.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 11, 2015)

Sharon Stone, Marilyn Monroe, Rita Hayworth ...just to name a few.  And they don't even have to say any lines.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 11, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I'd have to say the actors I've seen credited in _every_ movie I've ever watched are Key Grip and Best Boy. I've never seen their faces but they must be in there somewhere ...



How about boom operator and stunt double?


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 11, 2015)

I guess I'm really old.  Clark Gable comes to mind right off the top of my head.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 11, 2015)

Most of the actors, I seen in multible films have done diverse types of films, from action to comedy, they just happen to have been in movies that I wanted to see, didn't really specifically seek out the actors, not even Brad Pitt, I didn't really like the guy until I saw his later performances in movies like 12 Monkeys and only then did I see there was a real talent to back up everything else, his looks were secondary, no really.


----------



## avrp (Mar 11, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> I guess I'm really old.  Clark Gable comes to mind right off the top of my head.



Oh Nancy, I love Clark Gable! I love Classic movies. Cary Grant, Bogey, Fredrich March, Fred Astaire, Jimmy Stewart. I adore  Leslie Howard in Human Bongage:love_heart:. Jack Lemmon, Sidney Portier, Henry Fonda, Gregory Peck, Paul Newman. Top favorites :love_heart:


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 11, 2015)

marty said:


> Oh Nancy, I love Clark Gable! I love Classic movies. Cary Grant, Bogey, Fredrich March, Fred Astaire, Jimmy Stewart. I adore  Leslie Howard in Human Bongage:love_heart:. Jack Lemmon, Sidney Portier, Henry Fonda, Gregory Peck, Paul Newman. Top favorites :love_heart:



Yes marty, I like every one of those you mentioned.  One of my favorites was Fredric March and Janet Gaynor in A_ Star is Born.  _The two remakes were second rate to be kind.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 11, 2015)

I thought Brad Pitt was amazing in the Benjamin Button film with Cate Blanchet, two excellent actors.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 11, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I thought Brad Pitt was amazing in the Benjamin Button film with Cate Blanchet, two excellent actors.



Yes he was, but, I could list so many more he looked amazing in and also gave excellent performances as well, I don't even mind pulling up a few clips if anyone wants to see.    :excited:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 11, 2015)

Cookie said:


> How about boom operator and stunt double?



Yes, they're in there also, but they usually get lower billing. 

Even Dolly Grip gets mentioned before them.


----------

